# Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - $20/$69! Video & audio inside! Now with ReValver HPs



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 16, 2011)

*Update (6/10/11)*: I'm very pleased to announce that we've partnered with Peavey to bring a custom version of their award-winning ReValver amp sim plugin to ALL Shreddage users... for FREE! More info later in the thread, or watch this video:



Shreddage X is now available! *http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/shreddage/shreddage-x (Click here to check it out!)*

VIDEO DEMO:


Hi all, I'm very excited to announce the RELEASE of *http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/shreddage/shreddage-x (Shreddage X)*, the expansion pack to our highly-acclaimed rock/metal rhythm guitar library Shreddage! This upgrade builds on the foundation of the original samples, adding 1,000 new samples (more than in the entire original library.) 

The original library, still available for only $50, provided ultra-realistic, easily playable multisampled DI rhythm guitar sounds that have been used in countless productions already. Over the last year, we got numerous feature requests from fans and decided to make an expansion/upgrade that would make Shreddage even better. 

*Features*:

* New articulation: vibrato (previously, only included as pinch squealed vibrato)
* New articulation: harmonics (traditional, not pinch harmonics)
* New articulation: tremolo picking (a metal must-have)
* New articulation: hard sustain picks (very aggressive, great for staccatos)
* Single note release stop samples (again, great for staccatos)
* True recorded slides up to and down from each note, single notes AND powerchords
* Hammered legato
* Script controls to tweak legato timing to your taste
* Drop tuning down to Ab (the "A" is for "Armageddon")
* New mapping to incorporate all this great new stuff - and yet, still no need for any keyswitches or complex CC mapping
* *Kontakt 4 native* (full version of K4 required)

All this is on top of the extensive features in the original library, such as:

* 8x round robins per note (4x up, 4x down)
* Powerchords, single notes
* Palm mutes, fast mutes, half-mutes and sustains
* Neck slides, pick scrapes, pinch squeals, chordstops and release noises
* True doubletracked patches for an ultra-phat and wide sound
* EQ/envelope shaping UI
* Bundled amp sim presets

*Pricing*:

Shreddage X is http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/shreddage/shreddage-x (available at our website) for only *$20* as an upgrade for existing users; those who don't have the original library can pick up both as a bundle for *$69*.

You can listen to audio demos at the product page, or right here:

[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/ShreddageX_-_Rock_the_Dragon.mp3[/mp3]"Rock the Dragon" - Classic 90s American import anime theme, Shreddage-style. Shows off a number of new articulations.

[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/ShreddageX_-_The_Fire_and_the_Fury.mp3[/mp3]"The Fire and the Fury" - Seriously fast and brutal metal riffing here (original song by Firewind.)

[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/ShreddageX_-_Self_vs_Self.mp3[/mp3]"Self vs. Self" - Mockup of a Pendulum feat. In Flames track. Showcases higher harmony playing with multiple amps and new articulations!

[mp3]http://impactsoundworks.com/audio/demos/ShreddageX_-_Descent_Into_Darkness.mp3[/mp3]"Descent Into Darkness" - Composed by Robert Santolupo, a VERY dark + heavy track with quad-tracked amp work.

As always, enjoy, and let us know what you think!


----------



## Farkle (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

Yeah, Andrew!

As a user of shreddage, I just want to say... thanks for taking another 20$ out of my pocket! 

Maybe I'll swap a kickass steak dinner for Shreddage X... one advantage to living 3 miles from you and your wife! 

Seriously, Andrew, congratulations, can't wait to shred long and shred hard! 

Mike


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, thanks Mike. 

We were thinking of adding more subtitles...

Shreddage X: The Return of the Revenge
Shreddage X: Part Deux
Shreddage X: Judgment Day
Shreddage X: Fellowship of the Shred
Shreddage X: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## dannthr (Feb 16, 2011)

Shreddage X: Dark Territory
...: Return of the Tentacle
...: This S*#@ Just Got Real, foo!


----------



## PasiP (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

Great. I'm definitely getting this. :D


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

I want to pre pay as I know your stuff is good.
BTW, did you try using NCW for this, just curious...?
If you have a pre pay link please post or pm me.

Thanks, I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Farkle (Feb 16, 2011)

zircon_st @ Wed Feb 16 said:


> Haha, thanks Mike.
> 
> We were thinking of adding more subtitles...
> 
> ...



I'm going to show my age, but going with this awesomely absurd concept... 

Shreddage X: Shreddage in Space
Shreddage X: The Destruction of Jared-Syn
Shreddage X: Shreddage goes to Hell (AND BACK!!)
Shreddage X: Shred Horizon
Shreddage X: Lord of the Shred

Mike


----------



## drumman (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

I'm w...a...a....a...a...i....i....i............t..i..n..g!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

dont wanna make a shredagge bass? 

and have patches that combine both?
=o /\~O


----------



## PasiP (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

+1 for shreddage bass.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

Just as I was thinking about using my credits towards purchasing Shreddage... how very timely.


----------



## drumman (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*



gsilbers @ Thu Feb 17 said:


> dont wanna make a shredagge bass?
> 
> and have patches that combine both?
> =o /\~O



+1


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

can u make 1 patch that has Ab extended down to C-0... for sound design purposes. 

???


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 21, 2011)

Never thought about that, but it would really be no problem. So sure!


----------



## Robse (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*



Dan-Jay @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> I found an awesome new amp sim which kinda gives that disturbed sound. Love shreddage!!!!!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/destaana/rock



Feel free to tell us the name of this AmpSim  I personally really like the combination Shreddage with Kuassa Amplifikation Creme. This really rocks.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*



Robse @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Fri Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I found an awesome new amp sim which kinda gives that disturbed sound. Love shreddage!!!!!
> ...




It's a plugin that comes with pro tools. It's called SansAmp. I had no idea it was so awesome... to me ofcourse IMO


----------



## Robse (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*



Dan-Jay @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> It's called SansAmp.



Ah ok, then feel free to try the "real" one . You will be amazed.

You can find it here: http://tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/classic.html

Or the rack version which is also amazing: http://tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/psa1_1.html

With best regards,
Robert


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard: This Time It's Personal (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!)*

Thanks for the amp tips, guys! I'm not a tone master myself by any means, so I'll definitely be checking those out.

I've recorded and uploaded a 15 minute demonstration video of Shreddage X on YouTube, which you can check out below:



This shows off all the new features and how to use them. I'll most likely be doing several more videos discussing specific features in depth, as well as perhaps showing how to mock up specific riffs (or breaking down existing mockups.) Even though SX isn't out yet, this video does show some good sequencing and usage tips which apply to the original version, so I hope you enjoy it 

As for release date, the library is pretty much done at this point. However, we've been corresponding with a certain Berlin-based company and we just want to wait a little bit longer, as they might be officially releasing it themselves...

One last thing: new thrash metal demo...

http://www.zirconstudios.com/music/wips ... y_Demo.mp3


----------



## Robse (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!) - Video + audio demos up!*

The first Clawfinger Album "Deaf Dumb Blind" was recorded with the "Classic" one. Rammstein use the "Rack Version" in Combination with some other HiGain Amps. Both Bands have a really heavy sound which I personally like much.

But a lot of other bands use the SansAmp in their productions. Some as lead amp, some as thickener.

Regards,
Robert


----------



## PasiP (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Live Free or Shred Hard (electric guitar samples reloaded, coming soon!) - Video + audio demos up!*

Downloading the Shreddage bundle right now. Can't wait to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome, Pasi! We JUST released at midnight last night, with all our audio/video and info (product manual, etc.) uploaded.

You can check out the library page here:

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/shreddage/shreddage-x (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/in ... hreddage-x)

Looking forward to what people make with it!


----------



## madbulk (Apr 1, 2011)

Downloaded. 
Rock and Roll.


----------



## Polarity (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

Great!
from the demos seems a big improvement!
Got it and downloading it now.


----------



## PasiP (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

Wow.. This library is impressive indeed. Under 5 minutes and I already got a crazy riff which sounds totally real. Finally I can do my own death metal songs..haha


----------



## Robse (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

The new Shreddage X Extension is really an improvement to Shreddage. It was and is a joy to work with it 

Regards,
Robert


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

this library got me listening to slayer again =o _-) 

"angel of death.... whatcha watchy watcha..." =o /\~O /\~O


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

Thanks.....
Just got the email, and just bought it.
Will try it with the Rock Gods.
I hope it shows up really small in Kontakt 4.2.2 like all of my other instruments have done recently.
Somehow I have auto NCW'd everything......DOnt know how, dont care, just loving it.


----------



## damstraversaz (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - Now available for $20 / $69! Video & audio inside!*

that's a nice update, congratulations !

About sansamp, here is a freeware from mokafix for non protools user ( windows only) . http://www.mokafix.com/noamp.html

I had just try long time ago the original box, and found the sound of this vst version close.


Damien


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 9, 2011)

So, I know not everyone out there is a rock/metal tone master. I know I'm not! But that is why I'm very happy to announce that we've partnered with Peavey Electronics to bundle a custom version of their award-winning http://www.peavey.com/products/software/revalver/ (ReValver amp sim) with Shreddage... for FREE! 



The new plugin, ReValver HPse, includes two of Peavey's most popular amp and power amp models along with a selection of stompboxes, effects and tools. Two soundbanks are included: a factory preset bank with 10 ready-to-go amp and signal chains, plus a custom Shreddage bank with both clean and KILLER hi-gain tones. 

Just check out the video above and you'll see it is now incredibly easy to get unique, custom hi-gain amp tones RIGHT out of the box with no other plugins. :D

But that's not all - while all current and future Shreddage customers will get this plugin absolutely free, they also get discounted upgrades to other versions of ReValver, including the flagship ReValver MKIII.V.

* HPse users can upgrade to ReValver HP for just $30 (normally $100)
* HPse users can upgrade to ReValver MKIII.V for only $199 (normally $299!)

This is really an outstanding value for all Shreddage users! If you don't have the library yet, just head to our website and http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/shreddage (check it out).

So, I hope that you all enjoy this new free update, and thank you for all the kind words so far!


----------



## PasiP (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - $20/$69! Video & audio inside! Now with ReValver HPse, FREE HQ a*

Thank you Impact Soundworks.


----------



## Robse (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - $20/$69! Video & audio inside! Now with ReValver HPse, FREE HQ a*

Wow great Andrew! Looking forward to it and thanks!

/Robert


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 10, 2011)

great news !!!


----------



## Polarity (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Shreddage X: Electric Guitar Samples Reloaded - $20/$69! Video & audio inside! Now with ReValver HPse, FREE HQ a*

Great!
Thanks!


----------

